# Vitamin D after a Miscarriage??



## Gods_Precious

Hello ladies,

I joined this community just today so a complete new bie...

I am 29 and I have been TTC for approx 11 months now and had 2 MC (5 weeks and 7 weeks) during that period. Both were chemical pregnancy as said by the doctor. In the first Pregnancy....my Hcg level dropped down and finally ended in AF...
In my second pregnancy however my doctor had suggested me to use a progestrone suppository.... but as my blood work (i had to take a bloodwork every alternate day) Hcg level started going down.... I was asked to stop the progestrone. After 3 days I got my AF.

Then me and my hubby had all the checkups done...swab test (came in norml),Sperm test for Dh (came in normal), Pelvic US for me (came in normal), Genetical blood work for me (some blood clotting issue, and low Vitamin D levels)

My doc said for the blood clotting thing... She asked me to take an asprin within 2 hours of a BFP and also start taking a Progestrone suppository just in case. For the Vit D she asked me to take a gap of three months and put me on a prescription for Calcitriol. Now the reason I am writing all this is coz I searched this whole website and I cudnt find a single person who has shared some sismilar problem or issue about Vitamin D deficiency. I am so confused and worried if I am some unique piece... having this issue. If anyone had something similar to share.... please guide me.

Also I am already 2 months into the prescription.. was wondering If I should start trying already... instead of waiting another month...:coffee:


----------



## Gods_Precious

No one had this issue ever??


----------



## McStars

Sorry about your losses. And I don't actually have this issue but I just wanted to say my doctor mentioned having a vitamin D issue after my last loss, saying that she had just read about it having a connection to miscarriages. She checked my levels but they were normal. So maybe it's still new information :shrug:

I hope it helps you out! Good luck


----------



## MrsRay

This is not why I miscarried and I do not have this condition, but I do take vitamin D ontop of my prenatal because I have multiple sclerosis and my neuro said that by taking vitamin d it will decrease my child's chance of having it. Vitamin D is good for you anyway, we could all use more of it! I hope you find some answers and Im sorry for your loss &#9829;


----------



## sarkfollower

Welcome... I actually just joined to help you with this... or at least tell you my story in the hopes it helps! I am 35 and have a 22 month old son. We tried for a second child when my son was a year old and got pregnant right away. Unfortunately, we miscarried at 10 weeks and after the DNE they said we could try again right after I had my first full cycle. We did and we got pregnant again... and miscarried again at 9 weeks. It took us about a year to get pregnant with our first so we were shocked it was not more difficult to get pregnant this time around. It was the staying pregnant that really beacme the issue. We are both terribly nervous about trying again but want another child so badly. I went in for a complete physical to see what was going on with my body and most everything looked okay except for my EXTREMELY low Vitamin D level. It was basement low... a 20. He put me on 5000mgs a day for 4 weeks and then I get retested... I am on week three of that and ovulating today or tomorrow. We are wondering if we should wait for the Vit. D to build up in my system a bit or just go for it. It is a hard call really... especially when we are so anxious. My doctor said we should probably wait until after he checks my levels to try. I think we probably will wait one more cycle as disappointing as that may sound. I think low vit d definitely can cause miscarriages. I have been doing a ton of reading on the subject and plenty of people agree with that theory. I think it is a good idea to be really aware of what your levels are before you start trying (if you have had a couple miscarriages). Interestingly, they say breastfeeding can depleat Vit D levels. I just stopped breastfeeding my son when we started to try for the second. Who knows.... does anyone really know why it happens? Probably not.... but all we can do is try try try to get our bodies on track and keep our spirits up. 

I am not sure how your other issues factor into to your decision making process but my only advice would be, check your vit d levels at least twice a year and make sure they are up while you are trying for your next and see how things go. It may not be it, but it certainly won't hurt you and it is a really easy thing to do. The more people I talk to, the more I see how vitamin d is factoring in... Dr. Sorenson talks a lot about this issue and has conducted a few studies on it. Maybe look into his blog. I can't post the link because the site won't let me do that unless I have posted here ten or more times :( (This Dr. has specifically studied how Vit D deficiency is related to a miriad of issues... *one* of which is miscarriage) You'll have to scroll through to find his studies on miscarriage. Worth a read. There is a lot more out there on the subject.


----------



## sarkfollower

Oh... and make sure to be taking calcium and magnesium with the Vit d3 because the added Vit can depleat those things while building back up in the body.


----------



## MrsRay

That is very interesting! As I mentioned before that I already take it due to having Multiple Sclerosis, but after reading this, it makes me wonder. I do already have a 15 year old son, but was not diagnosed with MS then, its only been the last 5 years that I have been diagnosed. I dont even think I had any symptoms with him. I am going to talk to my GP about his thoughts on this. Interesting....very interesting! Good luck to you ladies :hugs:


----------



## want2bemommy

This is really interesting to me!
I've had 2 m/c as well, and last year my doc told me i had really low levels as well. i wonder how strong the connection is? i'm ordered to take 4000 units daily, but have been forgetting...i'll definitely not miss any now just in case. i want to start trying again so hopefully this may help!


----------

